# Programming Pioneer receiver remote to control Panasonic TV and BD player



## Paul P

Hi all. I've lurked quite a bit here lately as I've finally gotten around to setting up our home-theater-in-a-basement (dedicated room, 7.0 speakers). Tonight was opening night featuring Sucker Punch (a sort of modern day female version of "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" for any old timers who can remember that one). All I can say is My God. We've had our 42" plasma for a bit over a year playing through a stereo sound system. The change tonight was unbelievable ! I don't know if Sucker Punch's audio is representative of all new movies these days (DTS Master Audio) but the surround sound and the music was fantastic. A bunch of old rock songs (like White Rabbit) remade with extreme orchestration.

Anyway... I spent of large part of the afternoon trying to program my receiver's remote to also control the TV and Blu-ray player, with no success whatsoever. I'd appreciate it very much if anyone could help me out with this.

The system : Panasonic TC-P42U1 42" 1080p plasma tv, Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-ray player, Pioneer VSX-921-k receiver.

To program the remote, Chapter 8 of the manual for the receiver ( http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-921-K OperatingInstructions022311.pdf ) says :

1. While pressing RECEIVER, press and hold the '1' button for three seconds. 
2. Press the input function button for the component you want to control.
3. Use the number buttons to enter the preset code.

The manual has a listing of many codes for various products from major manufacturers.

"If the correct code has been input the power of the component being input will turn on or off."

The problem is that absolutely nothing happens when I do #1. If I blindly go ahead with the rest of the sequence nothing else happens either. I can't tell if things don't work because the codes provided aren't valid for my equipment.

Does anyone have a similar receiver and gotten this to work ? I'd sure like to know what I'm doing wrong. I've searched the 'net but didn't find anything related to this.

Thanks.


----------



## mechman

I would guess that the remote doesn't have the proper codes for the components you want to control. :dontknow: You may want to look into a universal remote. :scratch:


----------



## Superior Audio

Agreed...Save yourself a huge headache and get a Harmony. Doesn't have to be top of the line model, as they all will easily do what you want/need how you want/need.


----------



## Ziontrain

I have had similar problem trying to program the Pioneer remote - nothing happens. I agree with recommendation to go Harmony.


----------



## Almadacr

Logitech , or called " keep the wife happy "


----------



## Paul P

Thanks for the suggestions. As it turns out, the "Control with HDMI" functionality (at least I think that's what's responsible) allows the remote for the television to control the receiver and BD player. Being both Panasonics the television remote could already control the BD player, but it's nice that it can also control the Pioneer receiver.

The system is only used to watch television stations and play Blu-ray movies so usual stuff can be done with only the tv remote. When the television is turned on the receiver comes on automatically to handle the sound, upmixed to 7.1 (which sounds surprisingly great). When I insert a Blu-ray disc with the system off, the reciever comes on by itself, followed by the television. Turn the tv off and things click off one by one. Pretty neat.


----------

